# Openrc eth0 missing from rc-status

## hybiepoo

Since just doing an upgrade on one of my systems (still have one to go), I'm having issues with eth0 not coming up any more.

Modules are loaded etc.

Both net.eth1 and net.eth0 are in the default runlevel.

I can manually /etc/init.d/eth0 start and it comes up fine.

When the system is booting, eth0 seems to be ignored. When I do rc-status, net.eth0 does not show up.

```
rc-update show default

              apache2 | default

                  atd | default

                clamd | default

      courier-authlib | default

        courier-imapd | default

    courier-imapd-ssl | default

        courier-pop3d | default

    courier-pop3d-ssl | default

             fail2ban | default

             iptables | default

                local | default

          mailscanner | default

                mysql | default

                named | default

             net.eth0 | default

             net.eth1 | default

             netmount | default

                  nfs | default

                 nscd | default

             postgrey | default

            saslauthd | default

                snmpd | default

                 sshd | default

             sysklogd | default

       udev-postmount | default

           vixie-cron | default

```

```
rc-status default

Runlevel: default

 sysklogd    [  started  ]

 iptables     [  started  ]

 net.eth1   [  started  ]

 mysql     [  started  ]

 named    [  started  ]

 nfs      [  started  ]

 netmount     [  started  ]

 sshd     [  started  ]

 apache2    [  started  ]

 atd   [  started  ]

 clamd   [  started  ]

 courier-authlib  [  started  ]

 courier-imapd  [  started  ]

 courier-imapd-ssl  [  started  ]

 courier-pop3d     [  started  ]

 courier-pop3d-ssl  [  started  ]

 fail2ban    [  started  ]

 mailscanner   [  started  ]

 nscd   [  started  ]

 postgrey    [  started  ]

 saslauthd   [  started  ]

 snmpd    [  stopped  ]

 udev-postmount    [  started  ]

 vixie-cron     [  started  ]

 local     [  started  ]

```

What's happened to eth0?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

hybiepoo,

Welcome to the Forums.

It has been known for the symlink from /etc/init.d/net.eth0 to /etc/init.d/net.lo to vanish in the baselayout1 to baselayout2 upgrade.

Check you still have it.

For consistency, new installs are not provided with that symlink any more. Wired networking is not as popular as it once was.

----------

## piggie

Thanks Neddy,

I'm aware of the net.eth0 link issue - that did happen and I put the link back.

```

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root   root       6 Feb 11 12:53 net.eth0 -> net.lo

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root   root       6 Feb 14  2007 net.eth1 -> net.lo

```

I can manually start /etc/init.d/net.eth0 and it comes up fine.

For the moment I have had to put /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start into my local startup so that it comes up on boot.

Obviously this is way too late to have it available when all the network services start, and it also doesn't solve the problem.

BTW, I'm not new... I just couldn't remember my login. I used a different username than usual here.

----------

## piggie

I just found another weird issue.

Even though I have added the script to local so that it starts, it's still not showing in rc-status as running.

```

 rc-status

Runlevel: default

 sysklogd   [  started  ]

 iptables    [  started  ]

 net.eth1     [  started  ]

 mysql      [  started  ]

 named         [  started  ]

 nfs                                   [  started  ]

 netmount                              [  started  ]

 sshd                                  [  started  ]

 apache2                               [  started  ]

 atd                                   [  started  ]

 clamd                                 [  started  ]

 courier-authlib                       [  started  ]

 courier-imapd                         [  started  ]

 courier-imapd-ssl                     [  started  ]

 courier-pop3d                         [  started  ]

 courier-pop3d-ssl                     [  started  ]

 fail2ban                              [  started  ]

 mailscanner                           [  started  ]

 nscd                                  [  started  ]

 postgrey                              [  started  ]

 saslauthd                             [  started  ]

 snmpd                                 [  stopped  ]

 udev-postmount                        [  started  ]

 vixie-cron                            [  started  ]

 local                                 [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: hotplugged

Dynamic Runlevel: needed

 sysfs                                 [  started  ]

 udev-mount                            [  started  ]

 rpcbind                               [  started  ]

 rpc.pipefs                            [  started  ]

 rpc.statd                             [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: manual

```

----------

## laoshi

strange ... i have the same problem now after a new installation

sshd,net.eth0 etc show up,

but somehow ntpd and ntp-client are missing

i can start/stop them by hand without problems. rc-update shows them aswell,

but they wont get started/stopped und startup or shutdown and rc-status does not show them aswell.

Anyone found a solution for this?

Are there maybe wrong cached dependency informations ? and can i somehow delete these?

best regards,

mike

----------

## eXt

I had the same problem on a new install and could resolve it with "rc-update -d" (which complained about clock skew)

----------

